# Need fur? Storm & wet kits....



## norcal (Apr 13, 2011)

Freak storm today, babies got wet while we were at work.  
They had been checked on at 7:30, then at noon when hubby got home, they were wet.         The box was turned sideways, should have been backwards.   

Anyhow, he brought them in & blow dried them.   We lost 3 (of 12).  They are 10 days old.

How do we get replacement fur?    We put shaving in the box, then orchard hay.    They are in the garage, but it's in the 40's in the garage.

They had a towel for a short period of time until I got home w/ the hay.

We're stupid & still learning..........

Any hints.   

I'm scared mama won't feed them - she's not used to the garage & noises, but I guess time will tell.   

   UGH!!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 13, 2011)

At 10 days they are getting a little fur so that helps.

In a pinch, I've used 100% cotton balls from the drug store. Some people use lint from the clothes dryer. 

I've tried using a washcloth in the past, but often one kit would get trapped under the cloth away from the others and would not get fed.

I also have brought nest boxes into the house for the night, wrapping a towel over so the kits don't hop out. I take it back to the doe in the morning where doe is usually waiting to hop in and nurse to relieve milk pressure.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 14, 2011)

funny I was going to say cotton balls, made out of cotton, my son, had a rabbit kindle and not pull fur, and he said we should put some of my cotton balls in there.  He buys 100% cotton balls and carries them in his emergency supply kit with his flint, you know just in case we may need nature boy to save us.  But I was  thinking that was a good idea coming from a 10 year old.


----------



## ksj0225 (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought I read that you could pull some *GENTLY* from mom or another rabbit.  Maybe brush dad, and get some extra!


----------



## Legacy (Apr 14, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't try to use stuffing or batting. Learned that the hard way. The bunnies pushed their heads through it but because it is fiberous, it just made little nooses. Not good. Fortunately, I found them before they got it so tight it was choking them.


----------



## norcal (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, they've survived w/ just the orchard hay.   Mama has pulled some of the hay OUT of the nest box.   Maybe she knows best?   We'll leave them in the garage for a while....


----------



## Genipher (Oct 9, 2011)

Good to know that batting won't work.  I was planning on putting some in the nesting box.  But cotton balls are okay? What should I put in for our doe to use as nesting? Would grass clippings be okay?


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 11, 2011)

norcal said:
			
		

> Freak storm today, babies got wet while we were at work.
> They had been checked on at 7:30, then at noon when hubby got home, they were wet.         The box was turned sideways, should have been backwards.
> 
> Anyhow, he brought them in & blow dried them.   We lost 3 (of 12).  They are 10 days old.
> ...


if she doesn't accept them you can try rubbing her (mom) down with a towel then do the same to the kits


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 13, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> Good to know that batting won't work.  I was planning on putting some in the nesting box.  But cotton balls are okay? What should I put in for our doe to use as nesting? Would grass clippings be okay?


You could use grass clippings if they were dry and pesticide/herbicide free. I would not use fresh grass clippings. I prefer to use just a grass hay. Some use shavings first, then hay. I don't use shavings. 

Shannon


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 13, 2011)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> I thought I read that you could pull some *GENTLY* from mom or another rabbit.  Maybe brush dad, and get some extra!


YEs, you can and should try to pull some fur from mom's belly, sides and rump. It should come out pretty easily and sometimes that will let the doe know what she is supposed to do and they will start to pull more as well.

Shannon


----------

